# Share Percentage?



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

A neighbor has roughly a 25-30 acre patch of grass that he would like us to put up, so then he can work and prepare it for next spring to plant into. He was wondering if we would be willing to do shares. We would be cutting, raking, baling, and stacking. The whole field we are hoping to small square bale. Since he will not be helping us, I was thinking maybe 70/30...maybe 80/20. The 70/80 for us, the question is, is this too much or is it fair? its just old cow pasture and may find some interesting things out there seeing as how they have ran their operation.

Thanks


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If it never been cut...it could be very pricey for You if something is out there. 2/3 1/3 is normal Here but I would want to drive it before grass grows. And one time deal....


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

We only live 2 miles away from the field and have driven it with the 4-wheeler and checked it over. We are going to tilt the cutter bar up a little bit incase of foreign object. Well my dad said he is cutting it tonight, so we will see how it goes...*crossing my fingers*


----------



## Leggupfarms (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree the 70 - 30 split makes sense if you are doing all the work and they are just taking hay. That is how we have done it here unless the hay was really good and they actually planted it. If it is just pasture that they want cut down and all your machinery and labor then yes you should take the lions share.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Get as high of a percentage as you can.

70/30 has become the norm here.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

60/40 for rounds and their share is left in the field. Doing it all in squares would need to be 70/30.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't make squares out of a cow pasture.....my fields have to be weed free, well fertilized for the horsey crowd, there is no way I could make that field into a square field. But if I was putting up squares in a field and putting the squares in the barn, 70/30


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Got it cut last night, dad only found one full car tire....oh and a whole section of a melroe drag. Luckily the only thing that needed to be changed were a few blades! :wacko: Overall the field is mostly brome grass with some june grass mixed in. Surprisingly no weeds and will be all small square baled.

Just to clarify, we will be taking the hay and selling it all and then giving him part of the profit afterwards. He wanted this done instead of mowing it, so that he can work it black and then plant it next spring.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I would look at least a 70/30. 2/3 to 1/3 is standard for grain in this area, IF you are splitting costs: fertilizer/herbicide/seed/etc. Any arrangement that had the tenant taking on 100% of the cost was always at least a 70/30 split.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

70 30 sounded fair. Until you have to sell theirs too.

Unless you mean profit after.paying fair.custom rates.for.cut ted.rake bale stack haul etc. Then they get.30%,of the.premium on that. Sounds fair.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

70/30 Take it or leave it. But you done already started. He could tell you he wants half at this point. If someone wants their place cleaned up, I'd do no less than the 70/30. They make nothing if you leave it. Some people think they're doing you a favor letting you clean their place.

(This is where it goes)


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Some people think they're doing you a favor letting you clean their place.


Must be a universal thought. We get the call saying we can cut their big field and get to keep all the hay. Drive over to look and it is an acre next to their house that is waist high in weeds. Ask them what kind of hay is under the weeds and their only reply is a blank look.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Just an update, got it all baled up. Produced about 1100 small squares and they are all stacked in the shed.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

T & R Hay Farms said:


> Just an update, got it all baled up. Produced about 1100 small squares and they are all stacked in the shed.


Glad it worked out.

With the hay in the shed will you store it until winter then sell?

Did you ever work out a percentage? Just curious on how that went.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Tim/South,

No, we are trying to get it empty (2200 bales in there now) so that when second cutting rolls around we can fill it back up again for the winter to sell it. But as far as the percentage thing goes....he hasn't contacted us yet, so we are just going to show up with CASH for his 30% and say thank you for the opportunity to put up the hay.


----------

